# Def repairs costly to say the least



## Winkychevelle (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all, I don't believe I've ever posted on this forum to date. Mostly I just read and gather info from this site. Anyway I haven't seen this subject come to light yet and I apologize if this is duplicating a topic.

Here recently my girlfriend happened to hit a small animal, presumably a hog, in texas. In doing this she happened to damage the def injector, def feed line, and injector wiring harness.

I didn't really think the damage would surpass 500 bucks but, the local chevy dealership says otherwise. The total damage not including the new front bumper was estimated to be 1700-1800bucks. 

Now I know I can get the parts online for around 400 but I work 13 twelve hour days before having one day off so doing the work is out of the question.

I've chalked it up to an insurance claim and should have my car back by the end of the week.

I'm curious have any one of you guys had similar experiences?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't recall anybody needing those components before, and I've been on this forum (diesel section) since the beginning. Maybe one person had the issues, but it was covered under warranty. Did they break it out into parts and labor?


----------



## Winkychevelle (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't been able to personally look at the quote breakdown. I know alot is labor being a wiring harness and a 20ft hose that has to be routed. When I finally get the receipt I'll break it down further.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I had to have my DEF sensor replaced at 54K miles which means the DEF tank gets replaced, the sensor is built into the tank (great design GM , JK). Then 36 hours later that sensor took a crap and had to go back, again. That repair was just short of $800 and at 54,000 miles out of warranty, nice. That part came with a 12K mile or 12 month warranty which would mean that in about 5 months I might be buying another one?? No, that CTD is no longer my problem, its gone after 59,000 and 15 months. Why you may wonder, 3 NOX sensors, 1 particulate matter sensor, 2 DEF sensors, a My stink infotainment center, and a hands free phone system that can't understand a call command. BTW don't think your CTD is worth any more than any other GM product, trade in was less than 50% of new cost, typical GM values.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

From similar experiences I would say your almost getting the DEF system for free. My wife hit a large dog with her last car and the bill was close to $3000, half of that was for the HID headlights. If that's all the damage a pig did then consider it some good luck, those things are hard to see and much more solid than most things that run out in the road.


----------



## Winkychevelle (Jan 17, 2011)

It's was 1780 for just the def parts the bumper is being left out due to previous damage which it doesn't look damaged because of the hog anyway so I don't have any body damage to be repaired just mechanical.


----------

